# Teflon pillow + heavy pressure?



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if a teflon pillow will allow for heavy pressure? I'm considering purchasing one to help alleviate heat press marks on performance shirts but the article linked below makes me wonder if I should consider something else.
Hot Values | Printwear


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes you can but if you are sublimating then you will want to back off the pressure a little to prevent ghosting.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

binki said:


> Yes you can but if you are sublimating then you will want to back off the pressure a little to prevent ghosting.


Thanks for the reply. I'm using plastisol transfers from F&M so hopefully that won't be an issue. They said not to back off the prescribed time, temp and pressure.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I use a teflon pillow all the time with my rhinestone transfers. I think it helps especially with the the multi-size transfers.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> I use a teflon pillow all the time with my rhinestone transfers. I think it helps especially with the the multi-size transfers.


Thanks for the reply. Do you happen to know if the pillows will withstand heavy pressure? 

Also, I see that most of the pillows are 12x14 for adult shirts but ProWorld's are 15x15. Since my press is 15x15 and I'm trying to avoid the marks created by the heat press on polyester I should use the 15x15 pillow?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

You want the pillow to be slightly larger than the design you are pressing but smaller than the actual paper


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

superD70 said:


> You want the pillow to be slightly larger than the design you are pressing but smaller than the actual paper


Just to be clear - I'm trying to alleviate marks that the press is making - not the paper (i.e the marks are the same size as my platen).


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

The pillow will withstand the heavy pressure, but I'm not sure that the pillow will help you avoid the marks that the heat press makes. The heat press marks come from the heat from the top platen. The heat may be either too hot or the pressure may be too heavy for the shirt. I would try putting a thin towel over the transfer and shirt. That would help protect the shirt from the heat and pressure or you could try turning down the heat and try pressing just a little longer.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

YourLogoGear said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm using plastisol transfers from F&M so hopefully that won't be an issue. They said not to back off the prescribed time, temp and pressure.


You wont have an issue with plastisol transfers, we use a pillow all the time with heavy pressure. what the pillow will do is compensate for variations in the shirt if you are pressing near a seam or buttons or any other raised area. I will also help if you have variations in your bottom platen. 

What it will do is add time to your process. If you have two people working on it, one staging the shirts and transfers and one pressing, it will go 3 times as fast as one doing it all.


----------

